# الكورس الكامل لتعليم البرنامج الانشائي (( autodesk revit structure 2010 )) اعداد م / أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



اخواني الاعزاء اعود اليكم بمشاركة مكملة للمشاركة السابقة بعنوان ((( تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج revit ))) وتتناول هذه المشاركة تلقيح لروابط المشاركة السابقة وتكملة الجزء الثاني من تعليم الفيديو للبرنامج بحيث يصبح لدينا مرجع عربي لذلك البرنامج الذي ذاع صيته واصبح تعلمه جواز سفر للنجاح .










ابدأمشاركتي بعرض للدروس التي سبق انزلها في حلة جديدة لكي يسهل تحميلها



وكانت علي الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html



​*اما عن مميزات البرنامج*
*

*​
*والان مع رابط تحميل البرنامج نسخة 2010*​
*http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?id=13134276&siteID=123112*​

* أو *​

*روابط اخرى للبرنامج مع الكراك من اضافة المهندس life of rent*​

* على هذا الرابط*​

* http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171013.html*​

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

*اما عن الجزء الاول من دروس الدورة *​



*الدرس الاول : INTRODUCTION*​​

*1-1-introduction*​​

*



*​​
* 

*​​

*2-modifing the model + common task.*​​
*



*​​
* 

*​​

*----------------------------------------------------------------*​​
*الدرس الثاني :starting the project*​​

*2-1-importing dwg*​​
*



*​​
* 

*​​

*2-2-adding new levels*​​

*



*​​
* 

*​​

*2-3-adding grids*​​

*



*​​
* 

*​​

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*​​

*الدرس الثالث : Modeling a Project​ *​​


* 3-1-add concrete columns​ *​​
* http://www.4shared.com/file/177028925/fe0555c9/3-1-add_concrete_columns.html​ *​​

* 3-2-add steel columns​ *​​
* 



​*​​
*

​*​​


* 3-3-add structural wall​ *​​
* 

*​​
*

​*​​


* 3-4-add concrete beams ​ *​​
* 

*​​
*

​ *​​

* 3-5-adding steel beams​ *​​
* 



​*​​
*

​*​​


* 3-6-adding curved grids.​ *​​
* 



​*​​
*

​*​​

* 3-7-adding curved beam​ *​​
* 



​*​​
*

​*​​


* 3-8- Automatically Place Beam System​*​​

*



​ 

​*​​

* 3-9-sketch beam system​ *​​
*



*​​
*

​*​​


* 3-10- adding steel truss​*​​

* 

*​​
*

​*​​


* 3-11-Customizing Truss Parameters*​​

*

*​​
*

​*​​

*3-12-adding structural slabs​*​​

*

*​​
*

​*​​


*3-13-adding shaft opening*​​

*



*​​
* 

*​​


* adding beam opening**-3-14-*​​

*



*​​
* 

*​​

* ---------------------------------------------------------------------​*​​


اما عن الجزء الثاني من دروس الدورة​

​ * 15-3-adding **slab foundation*
​​


http://www.4shared.com/file/dSla1EJN/2-15-_add_slab_foundation.html
​​
* 
adding **pile foundation-**3-16



*​ http://www.4shared.com/file/HhmQj9Tm/2-16-_add_pile_foundation.html
​​ 


*انتظروني في باقي الكورس سوف اكمله باذن الله*​​

*واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء*​​






​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري رفع باقي الحلقات لكي تكتمل السلسلة


في انتظار ردودكم واستفساراتكم



​


----------



## م-خالد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

طول عمرك كبير يا مهندس ايمن - ربنا يبارك لك ويجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

لضمان عرض ملفات الفيديو ينصح بتحميل


 *[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]تحميل برنامج[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] Portable VLC Media Player 1.0.0 *​​ 


*DivX 8 PLUS Exclusive**​*​ 
​


----------



## smartman_9090 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغال
و دايما الفورشاريد بيعمل كده
الرجاء الرفع على روابط اخرى 
مشكور المجهود المتميز و الى الامام دائما


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

لقد تمت تجربة الروابط وجميعها تعمل ولكنني ارجو من الاعضاء الذين قاموا بالتحميل اعداة رفع الملفات علي روابط اخري حتي تعم الفائدة للجميع ...........


جزاكم الله خيراا



​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا استاذ ايمن يعطيك الف عافية ..........


----------



## خلوف العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذ ايمن الروابط لاتعمل ........


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> استاذ ايمن الروابط لاتعمل ........




اخي الحبيب من الواضح ان موقع الفورشيرد لا يفتح في بلدك واليك الحل


برنامج لتغيير الاي بي لجهازك بحيث يغير بلدك علي موقع التحميل وبالتالي يفتح الموقع 

وهو برنامج سهل وبسيط



Change IP v1.1.1.2


 http: // www.sendspace.com/file/484q52

 passwordRO-Warez.ru 


او

 http://rapidshare.com/files/26686956/Change_ip___Crack__1_.IP.v1.1.1.2.rar*0 KB*



ارجو ان ينفعكم



​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا استاذ ايمن ......... الله يوفقك ياربي .......... راح اجرب البرنامج الي يغير الايبي وراح اشوف النتيجه .......... اذا البرنامج ما اشتغل راح ارجع انطيك خبر .......


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> مشكور يا استاذ ايمن ......... الله يوفقك ياربي .......... راح اجرب البرنامج الي يغير الايبي وراح اشوف النتيجه .......... اذا البرنامج ما اشتغل راح ارجع انطيك خبر .......



برنامج اخر قد يساعدك

*Hide IP Platinum 3.4 Download



*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذ ايمن .......

انا نصبت برنامج تغير الايبي ...... وعملت تغير للايبي لكن لم يحصل شيء جديد ....... كالعاده لم استطع

التحميل من مو ميكا اب لود .......... بالنسبة لروابط مو قع فور شيرد شغاله والحمد لله ......

اذا تستطيع رفع المحاضرات الموجودة على موقع ميكا اب لود الى موقع ميديا فاير اكون ممنون الك ....

شكرا جزيلاااااااا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> استاذ ايمن .......
> 
> انا نصبت برنامج تغير الايبي ...... وعملت تغير للايبي لكن لم يحصل شيء جديد ....... كالعاده لم استطع
> 
> ...




يمكنك تحميل كافة الحلقات من المشاركة الاصلية من روابط متعددة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا​


----------



## almohandesw (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ايمن 
ربنا يبارك في صحتك يا رب و يجعل تعبك بفايده 
مستني باقي الحلقات


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن 
ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن
> ورزقك ما تتمني





eng ma7moud قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*





قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك





almohandesw قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ايمن
> ربنا يبارك في صحتك يا رب و يجعل تعبك بفايده
> مستني باقي الحلقات




جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## خلوف العراقي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااا لانك تعبت معي يا استاذ ايمن لكن دون جدوى لم يتم التحميل 

اتمنى لو ان احد الاخوه يرفع المحاضرات على الميديافاير


----------



## galal980 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن على المجهود الرائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسنانك


----------



## majdiotoom (9 أكتوبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرااخي ايمن_


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك

فى إنتظار بقية الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 أكتوبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> _جزاك الله خيرااخي ايمن_





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا




جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ebdaa4eim (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله أعمالكم و نفعكم و نفعنا بها


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

galal980 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن على المجهود الرائع
> جعله الله في ميزان حسنانك





majdiotoom قال:


> _جزاك الله خيرااخي ايمن_





eng ma7moud قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك
> 
> فى إنتظار بقية الدروس





ebdaa4eim قال:


> بارك الله أعمالكم و نفعكم و نفعنا بها





جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو اعادة الرفع لو امكن على الميديافاير


----------



## ashrafnasr (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندسنا الغالي ويارب تكون في ميزان حسناتك ومستنين تكمله الدوره اعزك الله ورفع قدرك يارب


----------



## engineer112 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووور ياخى بس انا محتاج الكراك ضرورى


----------



## المهندس عليوة (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندس ايمن وكان عندى سوال لحضرتك 

هوة الريفت زى الساب كدة لازم الكمرات تكون حاسة بالبلاطة ولا مش لازم ولو كان لازم تتعمل ازاى علشان وانا باخد قطاع مثلا على حرف (t) بلاقى الكمرة لوحدها والبلاطة لوحدها مش حاسين ببعض حتى شكل القطاع بيبقى طالع غلط 

وشكرا


----------



## az1615 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لك جزيل الشكر والاحترام يا استاذنا على هذه المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## إسلام سامي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## lorenzo di nizar (26 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you very much brother for your générosité


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (27 يناير 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا مهندس أيمن ويوفقك لكل الخير


----------



## engqueen (20 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (22 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم الروابط لا تعمل كون الميجاابلود موقوف من ال اف بي اي


----------



## jak88 (25 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafx (27 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام عليكم ...اخى الروابط انتهت رجاء الرفع مره اخرى


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا م ايمن قنديل على الكورس و لدي طلب الميغاابلوود لا يعمل بسسب ايقافه من قبل مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي الامريكي ارجو رفع الدروس على اليوتيوب حتى يتسنى لنا تحميلها من اليوتيوب افضل و احسن حتى للمشاهدة يكون احسن


----------



## next73 (19 فبراير 2017)

بارك الله بكم


----------

